# Risikoeinschätzung nach EN ISO 13849-1 und Maßnahmen EN ISO 12100 für ein Aggregat



## clumsi (4 August 2019)

Moin,


  ich möchte eine Zentralschmierung in eine Anlage integrieren und bin bei der Risikobewertung nach EN ISO 13849-1 und Ermittlung des PLr etwas unsicher:
  Annahme: Die Gesamtmaschine läuft 24/7, und die Zentralschmierung (Fettbehälter mit Förderschnecke am Behälterboden) läuft alle 5 Minuten kurz (für etwa 10 Sekunden) an. Zentralschmierung steht im Maschinenkeller nicht im Schutzzaunbereich.


  Für den PLr würde ich den Parameter S auf S2 festlegen (schwere Verletzung bei Eingreifen in die Förderschnecke). Bei F (Häufigkeit/Dauer) und P (Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung) bin ich mir nun nicht ganz sicher:


  Der Bediener muss während der Maschinenlaufzeit nicht an das Zentralschmieraggregat. D.h. die mögliche Gefährdung ist ständig vorhanden, die Bediener sind dieser Gefahr aber eigentlich nie ausgesetzt. Könnte man deshalb F auf F1 (selten oder kurze Dauer) festlegen, da es um die Gefährdungsexposition des Bedieners geht?


  Das Aggregat hat einen lose aufliegenden Deckel, der ohne Werkzeug abnehmbar ist. Ich würde jetzt Piktogramme (eingreifen Verboten) anbringen. Nach MRL und EN ISO 12100 würde ich die drei Stufen so sehen:


*1.: inhärent sichere Konstruktion ist durch hohen Behälter gegeben, d.h. man muss sich schon etwas anstrengen, mit dem Arm zur Förderschnecke zu greifen. Außerdem müsste man aktiv den Deckel abnehmen.

*
*2.: Trennende oder andere Schutzeinrichtungen: Würde jetzt nicht zutreffen. Ansonsten müsste ich das Aggregat umbauen und einen sicheren Schalter am Deckel installieren oder das Ganze in einen Schutzzaun bringen.

*
*3.: Hinweisende Sicherheit würde ich durch Piktogramme realisieren.*


  Streng genommen hätte ich den Punkt 2 aber ausgelassen. Theoretisch wäre es natürlich möglich, das Aggregat in einen Schutzzaun zu bringen……


  Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Wie würdet ihr das argumentieren? Und ist meine Annahme mit F2 (Gefahr ständig/dauerhaft vorhanden, aber Bediener hat keinen Grund sich dieser Gefahr auszusetzen) nachvollziehbar?


----------



## Wincctia (4 August 2019)

Hallo Clusmi, 

habt ihr die Festtschmierung selber gebaut? Denke eher nicht oder. 
Bei den Herstellern die wir haben war da immer alles dabei meistens war an der Seite ein Repschalter und in der Deckelverriegelung ein Schloss. 

Alternativ haben die neueren eine Steckkuplung mit Ventil zum Befüllen das hat für mich Diverse Vorteile Mann bekommt keinen Dreck hinein und es kann auch nicht Überfüllt werden ( andere Gegenstände die mal so reinfallen können wie Imbusschlüssel Bohrer Lumpen oä. haben auch keine Chance) und dein Sicherheitsproblem lässt sich durch zuschrauben lösen. Und für Betriebsart Reparatur könntest du den Motor mit einem Hartingstecker Ausstatten ( wäre auch gleich noch Praktisch). 

Würde mich da mal mit dem Vertreter in Verbindung setzen. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## clumsi (12 August 2019)

Moin Tia!

Danke für Deine Antwort! Die Fettschmierung ist nicht selber gebaut, es ist eine Pumpe der Fa. Rebs. Eine Einbauerklärung liegt vor.

Mir geht es nur darum, inwieweit ich als Einbauer in eine Gesamtmaschine die drei Stufen der Risikominderung nach EN ISO 12100 einhalten muss.

Das Auffüllen des Schmiermittelbehälters erfolgt wie von Dir beschrieben von außen mit einem Befüllanschluss. Eine Deckelverriegelung mit Schloss ist nicht vorgesehen.

Einen Wartungsschalter können wir bei der Montage problemlos vorsehen.

Trotzdem stellt sich mir folgende Frage: Auch wenn der Bediener weder im Betrieb der Anlage noch zum Auffüllen des Schmierbehälters den Deckel Öffnen und schon gar nicht hineingreifen muss, könnte er es dennoch tun (mögliches Fehlverhalten/Fehlbedienung). Und auch wenn ein Wartungsschalter und Hinweisschilder angebracht sind, kann man auch bei nicht ausgeschalteten Wartungsschalter in den Behälter eingreifen.

Ein Blick in die EN ISO 1200 zeigt wieder: An zweiter Stelle steht "*Trennende oder andere Schutzeinrichtungen"*.

Ich weiß das Ganze ist sehr theoretisch, aber wie kann ich nun rechtfertigen, dass die Maßnahmen "Benutzerinformationen" und "Wartungsschalter" ausreichen, und ich keinen Schutzzaun benötige?

VG,
clumsi


----------



## JesperMP (12 August 2019)

Dies ist ein gaaanz typischen Fall für ein einfache Maschinenteil.

Ich denke es gibt 3 Umständen für den Zugang von den Fettbehälter.
1. Beobachtung von aussen und/oder Befüllung. Da ist kein Bedarf das man den Deckel entfernen muss. Den Deckel soll mit Schrauben montiert sein.
Wenn es wirklich nicht möglich ist die Förderschnecke zu reichen dann braucht die Deckel nicht angeschraubt zu sein.
2. Reperation oder Wartung. Den Deckel soll abmontiert sein um den Zugang zum Innenraum von Behälter zu erlauben. Bevor dass den Deckel abmontiert werden, soll den Wartungspersonal die Machine oder nur der Fettpumpe energielos machen durch verriegelbare Trennschalter. 
3. Reperation oder Wartung, ohne den Energie zu trennen, z.B. um zu beobachten von Aussen wie die Fürderschraube funktioniert. Dann muss es möglich sein die Schraube zu stoppen durch einen Not-Aus.

In den Risikobeurteilung soll es für die Förderschraube die obengennante Fälle als Einträge sein mit Überschrift "Risiko durch bewegliche Maschinenteile, als Teil von Prozess" (oder wie es heisst in die Liste von Essential Health and Safety Requierements auf deutsch).
Und als Risikominderung beschreibt man 
- dass die Deckel angescharubt werden muss,
- dass die Energie sicher getrennt werden kann 
- dass die Förderschraube von Machinen-E-stop gestoppt werden soll
- dass die PL für den Stopp durch E-stop eine gewisse Wert haben soll.
- dass die Benutzeranleitung beschreibt wass man darf oder nicht darf. Nur Wartungspersonal darf den Deckel abmontieren. Wie die Fettpumpe energielos gemacht wird.

edit: Das oben beschriebene gelt, wenn die Förderschraube genügend Kraft hat das es eine Verletzung verursachen kann. Wenn die Förderschraube so schwach ist dass man bedenkenlos die Schraube anfassen kann, dann braucht die Deckel nicht angeschraubt sein.


----------



## Safety (13 August 2019)

Hallo, die steht die Antwort auf Deiner Frage in der DIN EN ISO 14120 Abschnitt 6.4, 6.4.3.
Ein Zugang zur Gefahrenstelle ist bei dieser Art von Maschinen nur sehr selten notwendig, so dass feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtungen ausreichend sind.
Not-Halt ist je nach System notwendig, mittlerweile gibt es eine Mindestanforderung in der DIN EN ISO 13850 von PLr= c, was für solche Fälle ausreichend ist. Not-Halt ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme!


----------



## Credofire (19 August 2019)

Hallo
Sollte der Vorratsbehälter konstruktiv so gestaltet sein das er eingriffsicher ist (Reichweite >850 mm glaube ich) brauchst du für der Betrieb nichts weiter vorsehen, dann braucht auch kein Deckel drauf. Das schreibst du in deine Risikobeurteilung: konstruktive Lösung durch Reichweite. Ansonsten musst du einen Sicherheitsschalter verwenden, der auslöst. sobald der Deckel abgenommen wird.
Wenn der Motor sehr stark ist, dann solltest du ausser NotAus noch einen weiteren Sicherheitsschalter an der Revisionsklappe, oder Ähnlichem, anbringen. Der Bediener/Servicearbeiter ist zwar sehr selten exponiert, aber der Schaden kann durchaus immens sein (Finger ab oder Ähnliches). Ein Revisionsschalter allein könnte auch nicht genügen denke ich. Kommt halt genau drauf an, wie diese Einheit konstruiert ist.
Nur wenn der Motor sehr schwach ist, dass du zB die Förderschnecke mit der Hand festhalten kannst brauchst du nichts weiter tun. Das kommt dann auch so in deine RBU: Motor zu schwach für Verletzung.


----------



## snake_1842 (23 März 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> mittlerweile gibt es eine Mindestanforderung in der DIN EN ISO 13850 von PLr= c,




Hallo,

ist diese Aussage verbindlich für alle Maschinen? Ich habe das auch in  einen Papier von der BG BCI "Notw. und Ausführung Not-Halt  Einrichtungen" gelesen. Oder hängt das immer von der Risikobeurteilung  ab? Laut Aussage von einen Mitarbeiter von Siemens sollte der Not-Halt  immer eine Stufe unter dem am höchst ermitteltern Performance Level  anzusetzen ist.

Kann mich da jemand aufklären?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, die steht die Antwort auf Deiner Frage in der DIN EN ISO 14120 Abschnitt 6.4, 6.4.3.
> Ein Zugang zur Gefahrenstelle ist bei dieser Art von Maschinen nur sehr selten notwendig, so dass feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtungen ausreichend sind.
> Not-Halt ist je nach System notwendig, mittlerweile gibt es eine Mindestanforderung in der DIN EN ISO 13850 von PLr= c, was für solche Fälle ausreichend ist. Not-Halt ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme!


ich bin bei Safety. Aber hier nochmal der Hinweis, das ein "lose aufliegender Deckel" keine feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtung ist. müsste also z.B. verschraubt werden, dann wäre deine Variante, meiner Meinung nach,  in Ordnung.


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2021)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist diese Aussage verbindlich für alle Maschinen? Ich habe das auch in  einen Papier von der BG BCI "Notw. und Ausführung Not-Halt  Einrichtungen" gelesen. Oder hängt das immer von der Risikobeurteilung  ab? Laut Aussage von einen Mitarbeiter von Siemens sollte der Not-Halt  immer eine Stufe unter dem am höchst ermitteltern Performance Level  anzusetzen ist.
> 
> ...


wenn du die EN 13850 einhalten willst, dann verbindlich für alle Maschinen. ist aber schon eine Zeit lang so. ;-)


----------

